# Multi BLD Vs. Multi BLD Old.



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just curious even though old is not an event anymore. What WAS the difference between Multiblind and Old?


----------



## Toad (Apr 15, 2010)

The timelimit for multi is always worked out as number of cubes attempted multiplied by 10 minutes. Eg. 4 cubes = 40 minute limit, 12 cubes = 2 hour limit.

However, with the new rules, that still applies but if you go over 6 cubes your limit stays at one hour. Eg. 4 cubes = 40 minute limit, 12 cubes = 1 hour limit.


----------



## Henrik (Apr 15, 2010)

In the real old days we had 15 min pr. cube. That limit was cut down to 10 min.

And finaly the hour limit was put into place. So now the limit is 10 min pr cube and at most 1 hour in all.


----------



## Toad (Apr 15, 2010)

Henrik said:


> In the real old days we had *15 min pr. cube*. That limit was cut down to 10 min.
> 
> And finaly the hour limit was put into place. So now the limit is 10 min pr cube and at most 1 hour in all.



Oh wow never knew that!!


----------



## Henrik (Apr 15, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > In the real old days we had *15 min pr. cube*. That limit was cut down to 10 min.
> ...



Yep. I did 1/2 cubes at worlds 07 in 27 min  Back then the point system was not even in place.

An old rule from 2007:
_H1b) Total time allowed for memorising and solving is the sum of: 15 minutes per cube for each cube up to 6 cubes, 10 minutes per cube for each cube more than 6 cubes._

Reading through the old regulations, I found something I didn't know. MultiBLD was not added with its own article until 2007.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2010)

Prior to the point system, a 2/2 would beat a 32/33.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Prior to the point system, a 2/2 would beat a 32/33.


wow really? thats sad.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > In the real old days we had *15 min pr. cube*. That limit was cut down to 10 min.
> ...


In the real, real old days we had absolutely no limit. 



99aceofspades99 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Prior to the point system, a 2/2 would beat a 32/33.
> ...


Your curt projection of objectivity is sad. 
We had a huge debate about whether to allow errors in multi BLD, and it's *not* obvious that we should. But, sympathetically, it *was* sad, so that's what won.


----------

